# Duct tape repairs



## mark handler (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## mark handler (Apr 14, 2015)

A little more duct tape please!


----------



## mark handler (Apr 14, 2015)

And of course a baby sitter


----------



## steveray (Apr 14, 2015)

Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver!


----------



## mark handler (Apr 14, 2015)

steveray said:
			
		

> Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver!








And now we have both


----------



## jdfruit (Apr 14, 2015)

Handler, you are great at non sequiters


----------



## mark handler (Apr 14, 2015)

jdfruit said:
			
		

> Handler, you are great at non sequiters


Are you saying no to "gold and silver"


----------

